# Hvac Hard Start Capacitor



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

Does anyone have pictures and or step-by-step instructions on how to install a Hard Start Capacitor?

Once in a while only if my generator is in ECO mode my A/C will have a hard start, so I'm hoping a Hard Start Capacitor will fix the problem. If I don't have the ECO on it'll start fine every time.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Check out the electronic sensing hard start capacitor. 
http://www.supco.com/eclassadvantage.htm

Here is how to install it. http://www.modmyrv.com/2009/05/27/rv-air-conditioner-hard-start-capacitor

You can google to find vendors for purchase. It costs me $34 including shipping. Without this capacitor my Yammie 2400is cannot start the a/c.


----------

